# Quest for Brute Strength and physical perfection



## fredlabrute (Oct 16, 2012)

Been training since i'm 15, i'm 34 now! Have been moving some serious kind of weights all my life, i never decided to take it that seriously until last year! Would like to enter an amateur bodybuilding show or try amateur strongman competition...Both are extremely different and i know it, but lifting heavy weights is a surefire way to add some mass and create muscle density that is often lack in guys always lifting with strict form but light weight... I've been cycling for the last 4 years,did some crazy shit but now that's all behind me, i'll be followed by a doctor. From now on i'll do 18 weeks cycles,pyramiding dosage up and down, and injecting long esthers e2d instead of 4, some of my gym buddies told me i would experience way less sides this way...Each cyle will be followed by an 8 week off phase and pct!I don't have kids yet but i'm having a girlfriend i love and it's not out of the way!!! Last summer i did get in the shape of my life and talking with pro bodybuilders i think the best is yet to come! But now that the winter is coming,it's no longer time for cutting!!! I'm looking forward to increase my power and strength so i can shattered my personnal's best in all 3 major lifts(deadlifts,squats and bench), using a program i found on a really interesting website(superphysique.org) that will switch from 2 different philosophy, the Casablanca method and Ed Coan's principles. I'm currently using Coan's one, it last 12 weeks, the website calculates all the weight you'll be using depending on your max rep and so on! My split is currently on 5 different days, i'm never lifting 2 days in a row, the other day is pend doing cardio, core and abs exercices, and grip improving techniques. I'm always beginning with my major lift or compound exercices for 4 sets, the first one is at 30-35% max and is a light one where i'm focusing on explosion, the other one is at 40-50% and is a stato-dynamic one, with a controlled negative phase and with a one second stop on the weak part of that movement during the concentric phase, the 2 last ones are grueling sets requiring an all out effort for myself! I'm doing high volume so the other sets are emphasizing more on hypertrophy and isolation of the muscles that are worked on that day.Here is my split:
DAY 1: SHOULDERS, HAMS
DAY 2: UPPER AND LOWER BACK,CALVES
DAY 3: ARMS
DAY 4: PECS AND QUADS
DAY 5: TRAPS, HAMS,BACK

I'll go on with the exercices later!Can't wait to see how this bulker turns on!Will try to don't add too much blubber but won't b e counting cals since half the time i'm working far from home and eating in a cafeteria. I always have been someking of greedy so taking mass shouldn't be a concern!!!  Hope u'll enjoy, and hoping than this log will help me focus more and give my best in my quest to physical perfection!


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is my cycle for the next 18 weeks:
week           Mega test 500(blend of cyp and enanth)               Test susp                                Equipoise                               Primo E
1                                 750mg                                            350mg                                    750mg                                   500mg
2                                 750mg                                            300mg                                    750mg                                   500mg
3                                 750mg                                            250mg                                    900mg                                   500mg
4                                 750mg                                            200mg                                    900mg                                   500mg
5                                 1g                                                                                              750mg                                   400mg
6                                 1g                                                                                              600mg                                   400mg
7                                 1250mg                                                                                       500mg                                   400mg
8                                 1250mg                                                                                       375mg                                   400mg
9                                 1250mg                                                                                       375mg                                   400mg
10                                750mg                                           250mg                                     500mg                                   600mg
11                                750mg                                           250mg                                     500mg                                   600mg
12                                750mg                                           250mg                                     500mg                                   600mg
13                                1g                                                250mg                                      500mg                                  500mg
14                                1g                                                                                               500mg                                  500mg
15                                1g                                                                                               500mg                                  500mg
16                                750mg                                                                                          500mg                                  300mg
17                                750mg                                                                                          250mg                                  100mg
18                                500mg                                                                                          250mg                                  100mg
Each injects will be shot e2d
With that i'll begin with a kicker of 75mg tbol for 6 weeks and halo at 20mg just prior to weightlifting workouts!!!
Will also end with a blast of 75mg anavar ed and 25 mg winny
3-4 iu GH year round
Arimidex 1mg e4d
HCG 365 iu e3d
Will talk later of the bunch of supps i'm also using!


----------



## flynike (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST of luck Fred! Starting a journal on IM is the best!!


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 16, 2012)

fredlabrute said:


> Here is my cycle for the next 18 weeks:
> week           Mega test 500(blend of cyp and enanth)               Test susp                                Equipoise                               Primo E
> 1                                 750mg                                            350mg                                    750mg                                   500mg
> 2                                 750mg                                            300mg                                    750mg                                   500mg
> ...




The board didn't come out as i expected, but i'll just take test susp on week 1 to 4 and 10 to 13...If it can help!


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 16, 2012)

Calcul and numbers for my next 12 weeks on squats:
Previous max rep=460lbs
Week 1: 2X 10 reps @325lbs
Week 2:2X 10 reps @ 325lbs
Week 3: 2X 8 reps @ 340lbs
Week 4:2X 8 reps @360lbs
Week 5:2 X 5reps @375lbs
Week 6:2X 5 reps @ 390lbs
Week 7: 2X 5 reps @410lbs
Week 8: 2X 3 reps @425lbs
Week 9: 2x 3 reps @ 445lbs
week 10:2 X2 reps @460lbs
Week 11:2 X2 reps @ 475lbs
Week 12:2 x 1rep@ 510lbs


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 17, 2012)

flynike said:


> BEST of luck Fred! Starting a journal on IM is the best!!



Thanks Mrs! But i won't let anything to luck this time, failure isn't an option excepted on every set!lol


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 17, 2012)

Calculs for my next 12 weeks on DEADLIFTS: previous max was 470
WEEK 1: 2X 10 @335lbs
WEEK 2: 2X 10 @335lbs
WEEK 3: 2X  8 @350lbs
WEEK 4: 2X  8 @370lbs
WEEK 5: 2X  5 @385lbs
WEEK 6: 2X  5 @405lbs
WEEK 7: 2X  5 @420lbs
WEEK 8: 2X  3 @440lbs
WEEK 9: 2X  3 @455lbs
WEEK 10:2X  2@475lbs
WEEK 11:2X  2@495lbs
WEEK 12:2X  1@530lbs


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 17, 2012)

Calculs for my next 12 weeks on BENCH: previous max was 305lbs
WEEK 1:2x10 @230LBS
WEEK 2:2x10 @230LBS
WEEK 3:2x8 @240LBS
WEEK 4:2x8 @250LBS
WEEK 5:2x5 @265LBS
WEEK 6:2x5 @275LBS
WEEK 7:2x5 @290LBS
WEEK 8:2x 3@300LBS
WEEK 9:2x 3@310LBS
WEEK 10:2x 2@325LBS
WEEK 11:2x 2@340LBS
WEEK 12:2x 1@360LBS


----------

